# Which Wooflink Carrier?



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I am in a quandary, I want to get a nice looking carrier as we only ever had a sensible one for Basil - The snoozer pet tote and I HIGHLY recommend it, it is super versatile - and now I would like a pretty one as it looks like Olive will need one for day to day use being that much smaller and as we rely on public transport and walk a lot so I'll be getting plenty of use from it.

I love the glam bag in the purple but think I should go for black or cream to start, maybe the purple can come in the fall  

My real favourite is the Chic bag 2 in cream or black, I have hunted high and low and nowhere seems to still sell them, I guess they really did sell right out. So I am left with the Glam in black as I am not a fan of the yellow tones in the cream and the Chic 3 in the black, which I know full well I don't like as much as the Chic 2. 

Whaddya all think? Any suggestions or opinions from experience? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got the Chic 3 bag in pink when it first came out and I love it !!! I did really want the chic 2 bag also, but everything was all sold out everywhere. 

I looked on the wooflink site , and it looks like all Chic 3 bags are sold out now too. so, unless a site has a chic 3 instock... they wont be able to get it from wooflink anymore. 
a lot of sites just don't update there availability charts, so even if it shows they have the chic 3, there's a good chance they don't.

the glam bags look really nice though !!! 

I love the beige one but they are all nice

also, if you do really want a wooflink glam bag.. I wouldn't wait too long to order one cause i'm sure these will sell out pretty soon too. 
but then i'm sure they will come out with something else ... 

they are pretty roomy. if its just for Olive, you could go with something smaller also. have you looked at the louisdog carriers. they have some nice ones too. 
I use the chic 3 bag for Latte and it is roomy but she likes it roomy


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I am in a quandary, I want to get a nice looking carrier as we only ever had a sensible one for Basil - The snoozer pet tote and I HIGHLY recommend it, it is super versatile - and now I would like a pretty one as it looks like Olive will need one for day to day use being that much smaller and as we rely on public transport and walk a lot so I'll be getting plenty of use from it.
> 
> I love the glam bag in the purple but think I should go for black or cream to start, maybe the purple can come in the fall
> 
> ...



I have the Wooflink Glam bag in purple and I love it! Black would've been my second choice. I'm not a fan of the other colors. It's a pretty large carrier. It has absolutely everything you could possibly need, several compartments for storage, leash hook, beautiful hardware, mesh windows so your pooch can breath easy. It is a little heavy, so it's good that Olive will be small. Here's a pic of Ava enjoying hers









It also has a really plush pillow inside 
View attachment 51706










I got to try out my Dogs of glamour bag in downtown Chicago yesterday and it is amazing!!! Very spacious and lightweight, lots of compartments for storage, beautiful to look at. Only thing missing is an attachment for harness. Not a necessity for me. But you're very handy and could def add one if needed. 

















View attachment 51738


Ava's weight fluctuates between 3.6 and 3.8 lbs, she's almost 10 months, Braxi is 4 1/2 lbs and I can carry both girls comfortably in the Wooflink or Dogs of glamour bags 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this the one you love Jemma???




I have the cream colored glam bag and it's fabulous!!! I don't think it looks yellow?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the glam collar and leash in that pretty purple color. I can't say anything about the bag because I don't have it but the purple color is sooooooo pretty! I don't think you would be disappointed in the color!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

elaina said:


> also, if you do really want a wooflink glam bag.. I wouldn't wait too long to order one cause i'm sure these will sell out pretty soon too.
> but then i'm sure they will come out with something else ...
> 
> they are pretty roomy. if its just for Olive, you could go with something smaller also. have you looked at the louisdog carriers. they have some nice ones too.
> I use the chic 3 bag for Latte and it is roomy but she likes it roomy



Yes it will be just for Olive, I don't mind it roomy but would certainly like it to be less bulky than the smoozer. 

There is a French website that has availability for the chic 3 in black and the glam in violet and black - now you have made me panic and feel the need to order all 3!




Chiluv04 said:


> I have the Wooflink Glam bag in purple and I love it! Black would've been my second choice. I'm not a fan of the other colors. It's a pretty large carrier. It has absolutely everything you could possibly need, several compartments for storage, leash hook, beautiful hardware, mesh windows so your pooch can breath easy. It is a little heavy, so it's good that Olive will be small. Here's a pic of Ava enjoying hers
> 
> View attachment 51698
> 
> ...


The Purple is to die for, I just worry about how much it will go with in my wardrobe, but it would be lovely for the rest of summer.

How does the Dogs of glamour bag compare to the glam size wise? One of the boutiques here has another dogs of glamour carrier but not the one with the pockets on the front. The one they had was nice but not as nice as yours!



Zorana1125 said:


> Is this the one you love Jemma???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is Z, obviously you would have the one I love eh? The furkids look lovely in it too. You wanna tell me something bad about it so I dont feel like I missed out too much?  hehe.

Your glam doesnt look yellow at all! but in the pics I've seen on websites it almost looks like a yellowish snake skin, like an albino python! I only have 1 item in my wardrobe which is yellow as it doesnt suit my skin tone. I am going to forget I have seen that yours is lovely as it is going to confuse me again! 




Jayda said:


> I have the glam collar and leash in that pretty purple color. I can't say anything about the bag because I don't have it but the purple color is sooooooo pretty! I don't think you would be disappointed in the color!


Me too, I always make the bold choice when it comes to colour, my wardrobe is full of brights and prints, thats why maybe I think I should be sensibe and go for black as I know it will go with most of the things in my eclectic wardrobe!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Yes it will be just for Olive, I don't mind it roomy but would certainly like it to be less bulky than the smoozer.
> 
> There is a French website that has availability for the chic 3 in black and the glam in violet and black - now you have made me panic and feel the need to order all 3!
> 
> ...



Was the other D.O.G bag you saw the one with the crystals in front? I too have a lot of colors in my wardrobe. So the Purple Glam bag actually goes with the majority of my summer clothes, but I doubt it would go with many winter things. I will def use the D.O.G bag the most because it's black and the fabric that it's made out of can take more wear and tear where as with the Glam bag does show wear on the leather easier and I feel I have to be very careful with it. The D.O.G bag is very light. Both bags are spacious and have adequate storage. I snapped some pics for you to compare. 









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Was the other D.O.G bag you saw the one with the crystals in front? I too have a lot of colors in my wardrobe. So the Purple Glam bag actually goes with the majority of my summer clothes, but I doubt it would go with many winter things. I will def use the D.O.G bag the most because it's black and the fabric that it's made out of can take more wear and tear where as with the Glam bag does show wear on the leather easier and I feel I have to be very careful with it. The D.O.G bag is very light. Both bags are spacious and have adequate storage. I snapped some pics for you to compare.
> View attachment 51761
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou sweetie, that is very kind of you to go to that trouble  

No, the D.O.G one I have seen was the slouchier quilted one, but I've seen the crystal one online.

I tend to wear cool toned colours and as its a cool toned purple it should go with quite a lot that I have although I'm not massively keen on it not wearing so well. Although maybe thats not such a big deal for the purple as it will get less use. The debate goes on ... Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Thankyou sweetie, that is very kind of you to go to that trouble
> 
> No, the D.O.G one I have seen was the slouchier quilted one, but I've seen the crystal one online.
> 
> ...



No problem at all Jemma. I like to help any way that I can. And I just wanted to give you my honest opinion on the two bags. I think you will absolutely adore the purple Glam bag. It is an awesome shade that can be worn with most things. And while it is a fabulous bag, the only negatives are that the type of leather used is very delicate and easy to blemish, and the bag itself is heavy. I'm 5'3" 112 lbs so maybe it's only heavy to me lol, usually if I wear my denim jacket over a summer dress or tank, the straps don't hurt my shoulders as bad. But I've gotten used to mine and I try to rotate my carriers anyway. I honestly don't think this bag will disappoint you at all 😊. I've gotten a lot of use of mine so far, and it is one of my faves. I can't wait to hear what you decide on 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here is our Wooflink chic 3 bag in pink . I just put Tootsie in there for fun . she does fit !!! but usually I only carry Latte in it and its very roomy for her. it would easily be comfy for Minnie and Latte. 
I really love our Wooflink bag. I always get so many compliments on it whenever I use it


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> No problem at all Jemma. I like to help any way that I can. And I just wanted to give you my honest opinion on the two bags. I think you will absolutely adore the purple Glam bag. It is an awesome shade that can be worn with most things. And while it is a fabulous bag, the only negatives are that the type of leather used is very delicate and easy to blemish, and the bag itself is heavy. I'm 5'3" 112 lbs so maybe it's only heavy to me lol, usually if I wear my denim jacket over a summer dress or tank, the straps don't hurt my shoulders as bad. But I've gotten used to mine and I try to rotate my carriers anyway. I honestly don't think this bag will disappoint you at all 😊. I've gotten a lot of use of mine so far, and it is one of my faves. I can't wait to hear what you decide on 😊
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Still, its very sweet of you. I will be using it on public transport a bit and as careful as I am, sometimes people will jostle you. I'm 5ft0 but about 20lbs heavier than you so maybe I'd find it heavy too. 




elaina said:


> here is our Wooflink chic 3 bag in pink . I just put Tootsie in there for fun . she does fit !!! but usually I only carry Latte in it and its very roomy for her. it would easily be comfy for Minnie and Latte.
> I really love our Wooflink bag. I always get so many compliments on it whenever I use it


Its sooo pretty Elaine! How do you find it wears? Would you say the material is delicate too? X


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Alula said:


> Still, its very sweet of you. I will be using it on public transport a bit and as careful as I am, sometimes people will jostle you. I'm 5ft0 but about 20lbs heavier than you so maybe I'd find it heavy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ! I really do love it so much !! mine has no wear and tear to it at all. but I don't use it all the time. I have a few other carriers, so... i'm probably not the best to ask. ( but , to me .... it doesn't seem delicate for faux leather. it seems like it will keep looking great for along time . maybe the snakeskin material is more delicate ? I don't know ... ) I think Zorana would be good to ask cause she has both the Chic 2 and the Glam bag and she probably uses hers more than I use mine


----------

